# أسئلة وأجابتها عن الكنيسة



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

*






السؤال: ما هي الكنيسة؟

الجواب: كثير من الناس اليوم يعتقدون أن الكنيسة هي مبني. ولكن ذلك ليس هو التعريف الكتابي للكنيسة. فكلمة كنيسة تأتي من الكلمة اليونانية "اكلاسيا" وهي تعني الجماعة أو المدعوون. فأصل معني الكنيسة لا يشير الي المبني ولكن الي الأناس. فمن الغريب أنه عند سؤال الناس عن الكنيسة التي هم جزء منها فهم يجيبون بالقول الكنيسة المعمدانية أو كنيسة الأصلاح أو أي طائفة أخرى. وكثير من الأحيان فهم يشيرون الي الطائفة أو المبني الذي يجتمعون فيه. أقراء رومية 5:16 "...أيضا سلام الي الكنيسة التي في بيتهم.." فنري هنا أن بولس يشير الي جماعة المؤمنيين الذين هم مجتمعون في منزل وليس مبني الكنيسة.

الكنيسة هي جسد المسيح. أفسس 22:1-23 يقول "وأخضع كل شيء تحت قدميه، واياه جعل رأسا فوق كل شيء للكنيسة. التي هي جسده، ملء الذي يملاء الكل في الكل". جسد المسيح ممثل في جميع المؤمنيين بأسمة منذ يوم الخماسين وحتي يوم الأختطاف. ويتكون من جزئين: 

1) الكنيسة الكونية الجامعة هي الكنيسة التي تتكون من كل الذين لهم علاقة شخصية مع يسوع المسيح. كورنثوس الأولي 13:12 يقول "لأننا جميعا بروح واحد أيضا أعتمدنا الي جسد واحد، يهودا كنا أم يونايين، عبيدا أم أحرار، وجميعنا سقينا روحا واحدا". ونري أن كل من يؤمن هو جزء من جسد المسيح. فكنيسة الله الحقيقية هي ليست طائفة أو بناية. كنيسة الله الكونية هي كل من حصل علي الخلاص من خلال أيمانهم بالرب يسوع المسيح في كل العالم.

2) الكنيسة المحلية كما يتم وصفها في غلاطية 1:1-2، "بولس، رسولا ....وجميع الأخوة الذين معي". وهنا نري أن مقاطعة غلاطية كان يوجد كنائس كثيرة – ما ندعوه الكنيسة المحلية. فالكنيسة المعمدانية أو الكاثوليكية أو غيرها لا تعتبر الكنيسة الكونية ولكنهم يعتبرون أمثلة للكنيسة المحلية. في حين أن الكنيسة الكونية الجامعة تتكون ممن كل من يؤمنوا بالمسيح للخلاص. وأعضاء الكنيسة الكونية يجب أن بقوموا بالشركة وبتنوير الكنيسة المحلية.

وللتلخيص، الكنيسة هي ليست بناية أو طائفة. تبعا للكتاب المقدس، الكنيسة هي جسد المسيح – وكل الذين يؤمنون ويثقون في يسوع المسيح للخلاص (يوحنا 16:3 و كورنثوس الأولي 13:12). وهناك أعضاء من الكنيسة الكونية الجامعة (جسد المسيح) ممثلون في الكنيسة المحلية.*


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هى أهمية المعمودية المسيحية؟

الجواب: المعمودية المسيحية ، هى شهادة خارجية عما حدث داخليا فى حياة المؤمن. أن المعمودية المسيحية هى توضيح معرفة المؤمن بموت المسيح ، دفنه وقيامته. أن الكتاب المقدس يعلن " أم تجهلون أننا كل من أعتمد ليسوع المسيح أعتمدنا لموته فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت حتى كما أقيم المسيح من الأموات بمجد الآب هكذا نسلك نحن أيضا فى جدة الحياة " (روميه 3:6-4). وفى المعمودية يمثل التغطيس تحت الماء، الدفن مع المسيح. والخروج من الماء يمثل قيامة المسيح.  

ومعمودية الشخص تعتمد علي عاملين أساسيين: (1) أن يكون الشخص الذى سيعتمد قد آمن بالرب يسوع المسيح وقبله كمخلص شخصي (2) أن يفهم الشخص ما تمثله المعمودية. فأن كان الشخص قد قبل الرب يسوع المسيح كمخلص شخصي لحياته وفهم أن المعمودية هى خطوة عملية فى طاعة الرب وأعلان أيمانه بالرب يسوع المسيح علانية وكان لديه الرغبة فى المعمودية - فأنه لا يوجد ما يمنعه من التعمد. وفقا للكتاب المقدس فأن المعمودية ببساطه هى خطوة فى طاعة الرب وأعلان الشخص بايمانه وحصوله علي الخلاص من خلال الرب يسوع المسيح وحده. وأن المعمودية لها أهمية كبيرة في حياة المؤمن لأنها لا تمثل فقط خطوة طاعة وأعلان علني بالأيمان، بل تسليم الحياة بأكملها للرب يسوع المسيح ومشاركته في موته، دفنه؛ وأيضا قيامته.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل يمكن للنساء أن يكونوا وعاظا أو قساوسة؟ ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن النساء فى الخدمة؟

الجواب: ربما لا يوجد موضوع يتم مناقشته فى الكنيسة اليوم أكثر من موضوع خدمة النساء كقساوسة أو وعاظا فى الكنيسه. نتيجة لذلك فأنه لا يجب النظر لهذا الأمر كالنساء ضد الرجال. هناك بعض النساء يؤمنون أنه لا يجب على النساء على الخدمه كقساوسة وأن الكتاب المقدس يضع بعض المحظورات على خدمه النساء كقساوسة والبعض الأخر من النساء يؤمنون أن المراة يمكنها أن تخدم كقس أو واعظ وأنه لا يوجد ما يقول عكس ذلك فى الكتاب المقدس. أن هذه ليست قضية تفرقة ضد المرأة بل هى قضية تفسير كتابى.

( تيموثاوس الأولى 11:2-12) يعلن " لتتعلم المرأة بسكوت فى كل خضوع . ولكن لست آذان للمرأة أن تعلم ولا تتسلط على الرجل بل تكون فى سكوت". أن الله يحدد أدوارا مختلفه للنساء والرجال فى الكنيسة. أن هذا نتيجه الطريقه التى خلق الله بها الأنسان (تيموثاوس الأولي 13:2) والطريقة التى دخلت بها الخطية الى العالم ( تيموثاوس الثانيه 14:2) أن الله من خلال كتابات الرسول بولس يحظر على النساء أن يخدموا كمعلمين روحيين للرجال. أن هذا يشمل خدمة النساء كقساوسة مما يشمل بدون شك الوعظ والتدريس والسلطة الروحية على الرجال.

هناك أعتراضات كثيرة على هذه النظرة للنساء فى الخدمه، النساء كقساوسة. أن من بين هذه الاعتراضات أن الرسول بولس يحظر على النساء التدريس لأنه في القرن الأول معظم النساء لم تكن متعلمات. ولكن فى تيموثاوس الأولي 11:2-14 لا يأتى ذكر الحالة التعليمية للنساء . أذا كان التعليم هو مقياسا للقبول فى الخدمه لكان أغلب تلاميذ المسيح ليسوا كفئا للخدمة. أن الأعتراض الثانى هو أن بولس كان يقصد نساء أفسس فقط اذ أن رسالة ثيموثاوس الأولى كتبت الى تيموثاوس الذى كان قسا فى كنيسة بأفسس. وأن مدينة أفسس كانت شهيرة بمعبد أرطيمس أحد آلهة الأغريق /الرومان وكان النساء لهم سلطة تقديم العبادة الي أرطميس. ولكن بولس ثيموثاوس الأولى لا يذكر أرطيمس على الأطلاق ولا الرسول بولس لم يذكر أرطيمس في رسالته أو كسبب لتعاليمه عن المرأة ( تيموثاوس الأولى 11:2-12).

الأعتراض الثالث هو أن الرسول بولس يتكلم عن الزوج والزوجه وليس عن النساء والرجال بصفة عامة. الكلمات اليونانيه فى ( تيموثاوس الأولي 11:2-14) يمكنها أن تدل على الأزواج والزوجات. ولكن المعنى الأساسي للكلمات هى رجل وأمراة . أن نفس الكلمات اليونانية مستخدمة فى الأعداد 8-10 . هل على الأزواج فقط أن يرفعوا أيادي مقدسه فى الصلاة بدون غضب أو جدال (عدد 8) ؟ هل على الزوجات فقط أن يزين ذواتهن بلباس الحشمه مع ورع وتعقل ويعبدوا الرب (أعداد 9-10)؟ بالطبع لا . أعداد 8-10 تشير الى النساء والرجال بصفه عامة وليس فقط للأزواج والزوجات. لا يوجد أى شىء فى مضمون الكلام يشير أنه قد تحول الكلام الى الأزواج والزوجات فى الأعداد (11-14).

هناك أيضا أعتراض مكرر الى هذا التفسير عن النساء القساوسة أو الوعاظ حيث أن بعض النساء كان لهم مناصب قيادية فى الكتاب المقدس مثل مريم ، ديبورا ، فيبي ، بريسكلا ، هيلدا ...الخ. أن هذا الأعتراض قد نسى بعض العوامل المهمة . بالنسبة الى ديبورا فأنها كانت القاضية الوحيدة بين 13 قاض رجل. وبالنسبة الى هيلدا فقد كانت النبيه الوحيدة ويوجد العديد من الأنبياء الرجال فى الكتاب المقدس. أن دور مريم القيادى الوحيد هو فى كونها أخت موسى وهارون. أن أهم مثلين لنساء قياديين فى ايام الملك : كانوا آثاليا وجيزابل - وهم بالكاد أمثله لنساء قاموا بدور قيادى دينيا. 

فى سفر أعمال الرسل ، عدد 18 ، بريسكلا وأكيلا يتم الاشارة لهما كخدام أمناء للرب. لقد ورد أسم بريسكلا أولا أشارة الى أنها كانت نشطة فى الخدمة أكثر من زوجها. على أية حال فأنه لم يرد الاشارة الى بريسكلا على أنها تشارك فى الخدمه التى تناقض ما جاء فى (تيموثاوس الأولى 11:1-14). بريسكلا وأكيلا أخذوا أبولوس الى بيتهم وقام كلاهما بتلمذته، وتفسير كلمه الله له بشكل مفصل. (أعمال 26:18).

فى روميه 1:16 ، حتى لو تم أعتبار فيبى "شماسة" بدلا من "خادمه" - فأن هذا لا يدل على أن فيبى كانت خادمه فى الكنيسه. "أمكانية التعليم" قد أعطت كمؤهل للشيوخ وليس للشمامسه (تيموثاوس الأولى 1:3-13) و تيطس 6:1-9). الشيوخ/ أساقفه/ شمامسه موصوف "كزوج لزوجه واحده" ، " الرجل الذى يؤمن أولاده" ، "رجال جديرون بالأحترام" . بالاضافه الى ذلك فى (تيموثاوس الأولى 1:3-13) وتيطس 6:1-9) ، أن أفعال مذكرة تستخم للأشارة الى الشيوخ والأساقفه والشمامسه.

أن التكوين فى (تيموثاوس الأولى 11:2-14) يجعل "السبب" واضحا. عدد 13 يبدأ ب ولكن ويقدم "السبب" لما قاله بولس فى الأعداد 11-12. لماذا لا يجب على النساء أن يعلموا أو أن لا تكون لهم سلطة على الرجال؟ لأن الله خلق آدم أولا ثم حواء. وأن آدم لم يغوى بل كانت حواء هى التى أغويت. أن هذا هو السبب. لقد خلق الله آدم أولا ثم خلق حواء لتكون له "معينا". أن هذا الترتيب فى الخلق له تأثير فى الانسانيه فى العائله (أفسس 22:5-33) وفى الكنيسه. بسبب غواية حواء أن هذا سبب قوى بألا تكون النساء قساوسه أو أن يكون لهم سلطه روحيه على الرجال. أن هذا يدعو البعض الى الأعتقاد أنه لا يجب على المرأه أن تعلم لأنها أكثر عرضه للخداع. أن هذا المبدأ صعب تصديقه لأنه لو كانت المرأة سهلة الخداع لماذا تقوم بتعليم الأطفال "يسهل خداعهم" ونساء أخريات "بالتالى سهل خداعهم هم أيضا"؟ أن هذا ليس ما يقوله النص. ليس للنساء أن تعلم أو تكون لهم سلطه روحيه على الرجال لأنه سهل خداعهن. كنتيجة ، لقد أعطى الله الرجال مسؤولية التعليم الرئيسيه فى الكنائس. 

أن النساء يتميزون فى هبة الأستضافة ، الرحمة ، التعليم والمساعدة. أن الكثير من خدمات الكنيسة تعتمد على النساء. أن النساء فى الكنائس ليس محظورعليهم الصلاة جهرا أو التنبوء (كورونثوس الأولي 5:11) فقط محظور عليهم سلطة التعليم الروحى على الرجال. لا يوجد فى أى مكان فى الكتاب المقدس ما يمنع المرأه من ممارسة ثمار الروح القدس (كورونثوس الأولى أصحاح 12). أن النساء كما الرجال مدعويين أن يبشروا للآخرين وأن يظهروا ثمار الروح (غلاطيه 22:5-23)، وتبشير الكتاب المقدس للضالين (متى 18:28-20 ، أعمال الرسل 8:1 ، بطرس الأولى 15:3). 

أن الله قد رتب أن يكون الرجال فقط فى مناصب القيادة والتعليم الروحي فى الكنيسة. أن هذا ليس لأن الرجال لديهم قدرة على التدريس أفضل من النساء أو لأن النساء أقل ذكاء من الرجال. أن هذه هى ببساطه الطريقة التى أختارها الله للعمل فى للكنيسة. أن على الرجال أن يكونوا مثلا فى القيادة الروحية، وفى حياتهم وكلماتهم. أن دور المرأة القيادى أقل من الرجل. هناك تشجيع للمرأة أن تدرس نساء أخريات (تيطس 3:2-5). أن الكتاب المقدس لا يحظر على المرأة تدريس الأطفال. أن النشاط الوحيد المحظور على المرأة هو تعليم أو السلطة الروحية على الرجال. من المنطقى أن يشمل ذلك عمل المرأة كقس أو واعظ. أن هذا لا يقلل من أهمية النساء بأى شكل من الاشكال بل يعطى لهم تركيزا فى الخدمة التى أهلهم الله لها.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: لماذا يعتبر حضور الكنيسة مهم؟

الجواب: الكتاب المقدس يقول لنا أنه يجب علينا الذهاب الي الكنيسة كي نعبد الله مع مؤمنيين آخرين ولكي نتعلم كلمة الله كي ننمو روحياً (أعمال الرسل 42:2 وعبرانيين 25:10). والكنيسة هي المكان التي يظهر فيها المؤمنيين محبتهم لبعضهم البعض (عبرانيين 24:10)، ويقوموا بخدمة بعضهم البعض (غلاطية 13:5)، وينصحوا بعضهم البعض (رومية 14:15)، ويكرموا بعضهم البعض (رومية 10:12)، وأن يشفقوا ويحسنوا الي بعضهم البعض (أفسس 32:4).

فعندما يثق شخص ما بيسوع المسيح للخلاص، فهو أو هي ينضم الي جسد المسيح (كورنثوس الأولي 27:12). ولكي يقوم جسد المسيح الممثل في الكنيسة بجميع وظائفه، لابد أن تكون "جميع أعضاؤه" موجودة (كورنثوس الأولي 14:12-20). وبنفس الطريقة، فالمؤمن لن يصل الي قمة النضج الروحي بغير تشجيع وتعضيد المؤمنيين الآخرين (كورنثوس الأولي 21:12-26). ولهذه الأسباب، فحضور الكنيسة، والأشتراك في الخدمات، والشركة مع المؤمنيين لا بد أن تكون جزء من حياة المؤمن. والحضور الأسبوعي للكنيسة ليس اجباريا، ولكن يجب علي المؤمن أن يكون له الرغبة لعبادة الله، وتعلم كلمته، والشركة مع المؤمنيين الآخرين.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ماهي أهمية العشاء الرباني/ التناول؟

الجواب: دراسة هذا الموضوع هي فرصة منعشة للنفس بسبب عمق المعني الذي تقدمه لنا. وقد أسس يسوع المسيح في عيد الفصح وفي عشية صلبه وموته هذه الفرصه للشركة والتي تعتبر حتي اليوم أهم أجزاء العبادة المسيحية. فقد كانت "عظة تعبيرية"، لكي نتذكر موت ربنا وقيامته والنظر الي المستقبل وأنتظار مجيئه الثاني.  

قد كان يعتبر عيد الفصح من أقدس وأهم ألاعياد اليهودية. وهو عيد لتذكر رحمة الله علي شعب اسرائيل عندما أخذت روح كل بكر صبي مصري في حين أن أطفال الأسرائيليون نجوا بسبب دم الحمل المطلخ علي أبواب بيوتهم. والعادة أن يشوي ويأكل الحمل مع عيش غير مخمر. وقد أمر الله شعبه أن يتذكروا هذا الحدث بالأحتفال كل عام كما هو مدون في سفر الخروج 12.

خلال الأحتفال، رنم المسيح وتلاميذه مزمور أو أثنين (مزامير 111-118). ثم أخذ يسوع الخبز وشكر الله. ثم كسره وأعطاه لتلاميذه قائلا: "خذوا كلوا، هذا هو جسدي المكسور من أجلكم". وأيضا أخذ الكأس وشرب وأعطاهم ليشربوا منه. قائلاً: "هذا هو الكأس للعهد الجديد في دمي، أشربوا هذا لذكري." ثم قاموا بالترنيم ثانية ثم ذهبوا الي جبل الزيتون في المساء. وهناك خان يهوذا المسيح. واليوم التالي صلب المسيح.

والمدون عن العشاء الرباني يمكننا أن نجده في متي 26:26-29 و مرقس 17:14-25 ولوقا 7:22-22 ويوحنا 21:13 -30. وكتب بولس الرسول عن العشاء الرباني برؤية الهية في كورنثوس الأولي 23:11-29 (اذ أن بولس لم يكن معهم في العلية). ويضيف بولس جملة غير موجودة في الأناجيل الأخري :"اذاً أي من أكل هذا الخبز، أو شرب كأس الرب، بدون استحقاق، يكون مجرماً في جسد الرب ودمه. ولكن ليمتحن الأنسان نفسه، وهكذا يأكل من الخبز ويشرب من الكأس. لأن الذي يأكل ويشرب بدون استحقاق يأكل ويشرب دينونة لنفسه، غير مميز جسد الرب" (كورنثوس الأولي 27:11-29). ربما نتسأل عن المعني بأن نأكل الخبر ونشرب الكأس "بدون استحقاق". ذلك قد يعني أن نتناول الخبز والكأس من غير معرفة وتقدير الثمن الغالي الذي دفع عنا في الصليب لخلاصنا. وأن نحول التناول الي مجرد طقس، أو أن نتقدم للمائدة من غير أن نعترف بخطايانا. وحسب تعليمات بولس لنا، يجب علي كل واحد منا أن يمتحن نفسه قبل أن يأكل الخبز أو يشرب الكأس.

وجملة أخري كتبها بولس غير متضمنة في الأناجيل الأخري هي: "فأنكم كلما أكلتم هذا الخبز وشربتم هذه الكأس، تخبرون بموت الرب الي أن يجيء" (كورنثوس الأولي 26:11). فهذا يعطينا حدود الوقت التي يجب أن نمارس فيه هذا الأحتفال – وهو الي أن يجيء الرب. ونتعلم هنا كيفية أستخدام المسيح أبسط الأشياء للتعبير عن جسده ودمه، وأراد أن نتذكره من خلال هذه الأشياء. فلم يستخدم لوحاً حجريا أو نحاسياً غال الثمن، ولكن خبز ونتاج الكرمة.

وأعلن أن الخبز يمثل جسده المكسور – فلم تكسر له عظمة ولكن كان جسده سحق حتي كان يصعب ادراكه (مزمور 12:22-17 وأشعياء 4:53-7). ونتاج الكرمة عبر عن دمه، مخبرا عن الموت البشع الذي سيلقاه. وهو ابن الله الكامل، أصبح مكملاً ومحققا لنبؤات العهد القديم عن المخلص الفادي (تكوين 15:3 و مزمور 22 و أشعياء 53، الخ). وعندما قال "اصنعوا هذا لذكري" فأنه أراد أن نقوم بهذه الفريضة في المستقبل. وأشار الي أن عيد الفصح الذي فيه كان لابد من موت الحمل وبالتالي النظر الي حمل الله الذي رفع خطيئة العالم. والعهد الجديد بدأ عندما حل المسيح محل حمل الفداء (كورنثوس الأولي 7:5)، وضحي به (عبرانيين 8:8-13). فنحن لا نحتاج الي نظام التضحية الآن (عبرانيين 25:9-28).​


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: لماذا يجب علي أن اؤمن بنظام ديني معين؟

الجواب: المعجم اللغوي يقدم لنا التعريف التالي "للدين" - "هو الاعتقاد بالله أو آلهة تعبد، عادة ما تعبر عن هذا الأعتقاد بطقوس معينة، وأي معتقد يتضمن قانون أخلاقي". وفي ضوء ذلك التعريف، فالكتاب المقدس يتحدث عن الأنظمة الدينية وغرضها وتأثيرها وعدم رضا الله عنها. والتالي هي بعض الأمثلة التي توضح الأنظمة الدينية المذكورة.

تكوين 1:11-9: يعطينا نظرة علي ما قد يكون أو الأنظمة الدينية حيث قام نسل نوح ببناء برج أعتقادا منهم بأن قاموا ببناءه بعلو شاهق يمكنهم أن يخلصوا. وأعتقدوا أن اتحادهم مع بعضهم البعض أكثر أهمية من علاقتهم مع الله. فبلبل الله ألسنتهم ودمر هذا النظام الديني.

خروج 6 وما يليه : أعطي الله وعوداً لأبرام (أبراهيم) بما يتعلق بعلاقة نسله بالله. ونري هنا هذا "النظام" بدأ منذ سفر الخروج واستمر في تاريخ شعب اسرائيل. فالوصايا العشر،الهيكل، نظام التضحية، قد أعطي من الله وأتبعه شعب اسرائيل لأجيال عديدة. وبدراسة العهد الجديد بصورة أعمق نجد أن هناك من أتبع الناموس أكثر من المسيح (غلاطية 3 ورومية 7). ونجد أن الكثيرين أخطاؤا الفهم وقرروا عبادة القواعد الدينية والطقوس بدلا من التركيز علي عبادة الله نفسه.

سفر القضاة وما يتبعه: كثير من الخلافات التي مر بها شعب اسرائيل تضمنت الاختلاف علي النظام الديني. مثال لذلك: عبادة بعل (قضاة 6 و ملوك الأولي 18)، ديجون (صموئيل الأولي 5)، مولخ (ملوك الثانية 10:23). واستخدم الله هذه العبادات ليظهر قوته بقهرها.

وفي الأناجيل الأربعة: يحاول الفريسيين أن يطبقوا عباداتهم المنظمة واتباعهم الحرفي لتعاليم الناموس في وقت المسيح ولكن نجد المسيح يواجههم ويبكتهم علي عباداتهم الخاطئة وأسلوب حياتهم المرائي. ونري تحول الكثير مهم مثل بولس علي سبيل المثال.

والرسائل: كان هناك جماعات معينة حاولت خلط الأنجيل بقائمة أعمال مطلوبة. بل وحاولوا الضغط علي مؤمنين آخرين لاتباع هذه الأنظمة. ونجد أن هناك تحذيرات في غلاطية وكولوسي بهذا الصدد.

سفر الرؤيا: حتي في الأيام الأخيرة، العبادات المنظمة سيكون لها تأثير علي العالم اذ سينادي المسيح الدجال بتوحيد الأديان العالمية كلها.

في معظم الأحيان نجد أن نتائج العبادات المنظمة تحيد تفكيرنا عن قصد الله وعبادته. ولكن يتحدث الكتاب عن المؤمنين المنظمين الذين هم جزء من خطه الله. ويدعوهم الكنيسة. والتعليمات الموجدة في أعمال الرسل والرسائل أن الكنيسة يجب عليها أن تكون منظمة ومتعاونة. فالنظام يؤدي الي الحماية، الاثمار، والاكثار (أعمال الرسل 41:2-47). 

في هذه الحالة فأنه من الأفضل أن تدعي "علاقة منظمة". ولا يوجد خطة للوصول الي الله "فالله أظهر نفسه للبشر". ولا يوجد كبرياء وتفاخر (فنحن حصلنا علي هذا بالنعمة). ولا يوجد تنازع علي السلطة والقيادة (المسيح هو الرأس – كولوسي 18:1). ولا يوجد تعصب (فكلنا واحد في المسيح – غلاطية 28:3). النظام هو ليس المشكلة. اتباع نظام ديني يبعدنا عن الله هو المشكلة.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هو الهدف من الكنيسة؟

الجواب: أعمال 42:2 يمكن أن يعتبر الملخص لهدف الكنيسة، "وكانوا يواظبون علي تعليم الرسل، والشركة، وكسر الخبز، والصلوات." وتبعاً لهذا الجزء فهدف وأنشطة الكنيسة: (1) تعليم عقائد الكتاب المقدس، (2) توفير مكان للعبادة وشركة المؤمنيين، (3) تقديم مائدة الرب، (4) الصلاة.

علي الكنيسة أن تعلم عقائد الكتاب المقدس كي نثبت في الأيمان. وأفسس 14:4 يعلمنا "كي لا نكون فيما بعد أطفالاً مضطربين ومحمولين بكل ريح تعليم، بحيلة الناس، بمكر الي مكيدة الضلال." والكنيسة مكان للشركة، حيث يمكن للمؤمنيين أن يقدموا بعضهم البعض في الكرامة (رومية 10:12)، وتعليم بعضهم البعض (رومية 14:15)، وأن يكونوا لطفاء بعضهم نحو البعض شفوقين، متسامحين (أفسس 32:4)، وأن يشجعوا بعضهم البعض (تسالونيكي الأولي 11:5)، والأهم من ذلك كله أن يحبوا بعضهم البعض (رسالة يوحنا الأولي 11:3).  

والكنيسة مكان يشترك فيه المؤمنون في المائدة الربانية، متذكرين صلب المسيح وموته وسفكه الدماء من أجلنا (كورنثوس الأولي 23:11-26). ومبدأ كسر الخبز (أعمال الرسل 42:2) يحمل فكرة مشاركة وجبة معا. وأهمية الشركة بين المؤمنيين. والهدف الأخير للكنيسة تبعا لما هو في أعمال 42:2 هو الصلاة. فالكنيسة مكان للتشجيع علي الصلاة، تعليم الصلاة، وممارسة الصلاة. وفيليبي 6:4-7 يشجعنا، "لا تهتموا بشيء، بل في كل شيء بالصلاة والدعاء مع الشكر، لتعلم طلباتكم لدي الله. وسلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل، يحفظ قلوبكم وأفكاركم في المسيح يسوع."

ووصية أخري أعطت للكنيسة، ألا وهي أعلان رسالة الخلاص المقدمة من خلال يسوع المسيح (متي 18:28-20، وأعمال 8:1). والكنيسة مدعوة لنشر الأنجيل بالكلام والعمل. وعلي الكنيسة أن تكون المنارة للمجتمع – لقيادة الناس الي ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح. وعلي الكنيسة ليس فقط نشر الأنجيل بل وتجهيز الأعضاء لهذه المهمة (بطرس الأولي 15:3).

وأهداف أخري نجدها في يعقوب 27:1، "الديانة الطاهرة النقية عند الله الآب هي هذه: افتقاد اليتامي والأرامل في ضيقتهم، وحفظ الانسان نفسه بلا دنس من العالم". يجب علي الكنيسة خدمة المحتاجين. وذلك ليس فقط بالوعظ ولكن بلمس الأحتياجات (مأكل وملبس وملجاء). والكنيسة تجهز المؤمنيين بالمسيح بالوسائل للتغلب علي الخطيئة والأبتعاد عن دنس العالم. وهذا يمكن أن يحدث من خلال التعليم الكنسي وشركة المؤمنيين.

فبعد كل هذا، ما هو هدف الكنيسة؟ أنا أحب التوضيح المثال الموجود في كورنثوس الأولي 12:12-27. الكنيسة جسد المسيح – نحن المؤمنون بأسمه نمثل يديه، فمه، وقدميه في العالم. وعلينا أن نقوم بفعل أشياء لكان المسيح ليفعلها ان كان في الأرض. فلا بد للكنيسة أن تكون "مسيحية" أي "مثيلة للمسيح" و"تابعة للمسيح".​


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل يجب علي المسيحيون حفظ السبت؟

الجواب: كثيرا ما يقال أن الله أسس السبت في جنة عدن بسبب العلاقة بين السبت والخليقة في خروج 11:20. وبرغم أن الله أستراح في اليوم السابع (تكوين 3:2) مما يعرفنا عن الشريعة وما تقول عن السبت فأنه لا يوجد أي شيء مدون في الكتاب عن حفظ اليهود للسبت قبيل خروجهم من مصر. فلا يوجد أي شيء في الكتاب يشير الي تقديس السبت من آدم الي موسي.

كلمة الله واضحة في أن حفظ السبت كان بين الله وشعب اسرائيل: "وأما موسي فصعد الي الله. فناداه الرب من الجبل قائلا: "هكذا تقول لبيت يعقوب، وتخبر بني اسرائيل: أنتم رأيتم ما صنعت بالمصريين، وأنا حملتكم علي أجنحة النسور وجئت بكم الي. فالآن ان سمعتم لصوتي، وحفظتم عهدي تكونون لي خاصة من بين جميع الشعوب. فان لي كل الأرض" (خروج 3:19-5).

"فيحفظ بنو اسرائيل السبت ليصنعوا السبت في أجيالهم عهداً أبدياً. هو بيني وبين بني اسرائيل علامة الي الأبد. لأنه في ستة أيام صنع الرب السماء والأرض، وفي اليوم السابع استراح وتنفس" (خروج 16:31-17).

وفي سفر التثنية الأصحاح الخامس، يردد موسي الوصايا العشر للأجيال القادمة من شعب اسرائيل. وهنا بعد وصية حفظ السبت في عدد 12-14، يعطي لنا موسي سبب هذه الوصية : "واذكر أنك كنت عبداً في أرض مصر، فأخرجك الرب الهك من هناك بيد شديدة وذراع ممدودة. لأجل ذلك أوصاك الرب الهك أن تحفظ يوم السبت" (تثنية 15:5). 

لاحظ كلمة ولهذا، فغرض الله من السبت هو ليس أن يتذكر شعب اسرائيل الخليقة، ولكن أن يتذكروا العبودية في أرض مصر وتحرير الرب لهم. ولاحظ أن المتطلب لحفظ السبت: أن الشخص الذي تحت الشريعة، لا يمكنه مغادرة منزله (خروج 29:16)، لا يمكنه أن يصعد محرقات (خروج 3:53)، ولا أن يتسبب في أن يعمل أي أشخاص آخرين (تثنية 14:5). والذي يخالف الشريعة يقتل (خروج 15:31 و عدد 32:15-35).

وبدراسة العهد الجديد نري أربع نقاط هامة: 1) عندما يذكر المسيح المقام نجد أن اليوم المذكور هو أول أيام الأسبوع (متي 1:28 و 9 و 10 و لوقا 1:24 و 13 و 15 ويوحنا 19:20 و 26). 2) والمرة الوحيدة التي يذكر فيها السبت من أعمال الرسل وحتي سفر الرؤيا هو بغرض تبشير اليهود وفي الهيكل (أعمال الرسل أصحاح 13-18). وكتب بولس، "فصرت لليهود كيهودي لأربح اليهود" (كورنثوس الأولي 20:9). فبولس لم يذهب الي الهيكل ليتعبد بل ليبشر ويخلص المفقودين. 3) وحين يقول بولس "من الآن أذهب الي الأمم" (أعمال الرسل 6:18)، لا يذكر السبت بعد ذلك. 4) وبدلا من التشجيع علي حفظ وتقديس السبب فالكتاب لا يشجع علي ذلك (بأستثناء ما هو موجود في كولوسي 16:2).

وبالنظر بعمق الي النقطة رقم 4 فنجد أنه لا يوجد شيء معين يحث مؤمنيين العهد الجديد علي حفظ السبت. و أيضا أن فكرة يوم الأحد هي فكرة غير كتابية. وكما ذكرنا سابقا أنه لا يوجد ذكر ليوم السبت الا في كولوسي 16:2-17 "فلا يحكم عليكم أحد في أكل أو شرب، أو من جهة عيد أو هلال أو سبت التي هي ظل الأمور العتيدة، وأما الجسد فللمسيح". فالسبت اليهودي قد أبطل علي الصليب حيث أن المسيح "محا الصك الذي علينا في الفرائض، الذي كان ضد لنا" (كولوسي 14:2).

والفكرة مكررة أكثر من مرة في العهد الجديد: "واحد يعتبر يوما دون يوم، وآخر يعتبر كل يوم. فليتيقن كل واحد في عقله: الذي يهتم باليوم ، فللرب يهتم. والذي لا يهتم باليوم، فللرب لا يهتم" (رومية 5:14-6). "وأما الآن اذ عرفتم الله، بل بالحري عرفتم من الله، فكيف ترجعون أيضاً الي الأركان الضعيفة الفقيرة التي تريدون أن تستعبدوا لها من جديد؟ أتحفظون أياماً وشهوراً وسنين؟" (غلاطية 9:4-10).

ويدعي البعض أن بيانا من مجمع قسطنين في عام 321 ميلاديا قد "بدل" تقديس السبت الي يوم الأحد. ففي أي يوم أجتمعت الكنيسة الأولي للعبادة؟ الكتاب لا يذكر أي اجتماعات للعبادة يوم السبت. ولكن توجد بعض الآيات التي تذكر اجتماعهم أول أيام الأسبوع للعبادة والشركة. وعلي سبيل المثال أعمال 7:20 يذكر أن "وفي أول أيام الأسبوع اذ كان التلاميذ مجتمعين ليكسروا خبزاً". وفي كورنثوس الأولي 2:16 يحث بولس المؤمنيين "في كل أول أسبوع، ليضع كل واحد منكم عنده، خازنا ما تيسر". وحيث أن بولس يصف تقدمته "بالخدمة" في كورنثوس الثانية 12:9 ، فهذه التقدمة مرتبطة بأجتماعت الأحاد لجماعة المؤمنين. فتقليديا يوم الأحد وليس السبت كان اليوم الذي يجتمع فية المؤمنين للعبادة منذ القرن الأول الميلادي.

السبت كان لشعب اسرائيل وليس للكنيسة. وهو يوم السبت في الناموس، والمسيحي غير خاضع للناموس (غلاطية 1:4-26 و رومية 14:6). ولا يجب علي المسيحي حفظ السبت – سواء كان ذلك يوم السبت أو الأحد. وأول أيام الأسبوع الأحد أو يوم الرب (رؤيا 10:1) نحتفل بالخليقة الجديدة بقيامة يسوع المسيح. فلا يجب علينا أن نحفظ السبت للراحة ولكن يمكننا أن نتبع المسيح المقام ونقوم ونخدم. وبولس ترك الأختيار للمسيحي "واحد يعتبر يوما دون يوم، وآخر يعتبر كل يوم. فليتيقن كل واحد في عقله" (رومية 5:14). فيجب علينا أن نعبد الله كل يوم وليس فقط يوم السبت أو الأحد.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هى العزلة الكتابية؟

الجواب: العزلة الكتابية هو ممارسة دعوة الله للمؤمنين بأن يكونوا ليسوا من العالم وأن يحتفظوا بنقائهم الشخصي وكجماعة في وسط عالم خاطيء. وتنقسم العزلة الكتابية الى جزئين: شخصية واكليريكية.

والعزلة الشخصية تتضمن إالتزام الشخص بمعيار إلهي من السلوك. ولقد مارس دانيال العزلة الشخصية عندما "جعل في قلبه أنه لا يتنجس بأطايب الملك ولا بخمر مشروبه" (دانيال 8:1). وقد كان ذلك عزلة كتابية لأنها مبنية علي إعلان الله في شريعة موسى.

ومثال حديث على العزلة الشخصية يمكن أن يكون الإعتذار عن حضور حفلة ما إن كانت المشروبات الكحولية ستقدم فيها. فقرار مثل هذا قد يحكم الرغبة للإشتراك في تناول المشروبات (رومية 14:13)، ولتفادي مظهر الشر (تسالونيكي الأولى 22:5)، أو الإلتزام بإقتناع شخصي (رومية 5:14).

ومن الواضح أن الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا أنه يجب على أبناء الله أن ينفصلوا عن العالم. "لا تكونوا تحت نير مع غير المؤمنيين، لأنه أية خلطة للبر والإثم؟ وأي شركة للنور مع الظلمة؟ وأي إتفاق للمسيح مع بليعال؟ وأي نصيب للمؤمن مع الغير مؤمن؟ وأية موافقة لهيكل الله مع الأوثان؟ فإنكم أنتم هيكل الله الحي، كما قال الله "إني سأسكن فيهم وأسير بينهم، وأكون لهم إلهاً، وهم يكونون لي شعباً. لذلك أخرجوا من وسطهم واعتزلوا، يقول الرب" (كورنثوس الثانية 14:6-17 وأيضاً أنظر بطرس الأولى 14:1-16).

والإعتزال الإكليريكي يتضمن قرار الكنيسة بشأن علاقاتها مع المنظمات والكنائس الأخرى بناء على ممارساتهم العقائدية. والعزلة هو شيء نفهمه من كلمة "كنيسة". ولقد حذر يسوع من التساهل مع معلمي العقائد الخاطئة (رؤيا 14:2-15). ولذا فكان على الكنيسة أن تنفصل، وأن تقطع علاقتها مع الأفكار المهرطقة وتابعيها. ومثل حديث للإنفصال الإكليريكي يمكن أن يكون وقفة طائفة معينة ضد البدع.  

والعزلة الكتابية لا يدعوا المؤمنون لمقاطعة غير المؤمنيين. فمثل يسوع، ينبغي علينا أن نصادق الخطاة من غير أن نشترك معهم في إرتكاب الخطايا (لوقا 34:7). ويعبر بولس عن وجهة نظر متوازنة عن العزلة... "لذلك نحترص أيضاً – مستوطنين كنا أو متغربين- أن نكون مرضيين عنده. لأنه لابد أننا جميعاً نظهر أمام كرسي المسيح، لينال كل واحد ما كان بالجسد بحسب ما صنع، خيراً كان أم شراً" (كورنثوس الأولى 9:5-10). وذلك يعني أننا في العالم ولكننا لسنا من العالم.

ويقدم لنا كتاب جون بونيان بعنوان تقدم الحاج مثل رائع عن العزلة الكتابية: إذ يكتب فيه عن شخصاً مسيحي ورحالة يسافرون خلال مدينة خاطئة يعقد فيها إحتفال، ونجد أن من خلال القصة أن سكان المدينة سرعان ما يلاحظوا أن المسيحي والرحالة مختلفون عنهم في طريقة ارتدائهم لملابسهم وأسلوب حديثهم وقيمهم (عبرانيين 13:11) فكونهم "أغراب" عزلهم وميزهم عن الخطاة المحيطون بهم.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ماذا يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس عن التأديب الكنسي/ الفصل من الكنيسة؟

الجواب: الطرد هو إزالة الفرد رسمياً من عضوية الكنيسة والإنفصال الغير الرسمي من الشركة مع الأعضاء الآخرون بالكنيسة. متى 15:18-20 يعطينا العملية التي يجب إتباعها ويمنح السلطة للكنيسة لفعل ذلك. ويعلمنا أن فرد واحد (المجني عليه) يجب وأن يذهب الى الجاني. إن لم يعترف الشخص بخطئه أو خطئها، إذاً يذهب اليه إثنان أو ثلاثة أفراد كشهود على ماحدث ورفض الإعتراف. فإن استمر الوضع على ما و عليه، يعرض الأمر أمام الكنيسة. وهذه عملية "غير محبذة"، كما أن الآباء لا يسروا بتأديب أبنائهم. ولكنه أمر ضروري. ومن المهم ألا يحدث استعراض للقداسة والصلاح أثناء تلك العملية. ولكن يجب أن تتم بمحبة تجاة المخطيء، وبطاعة وإكرام الله، وبخوف الله ولمنفعة الآخرين في الكنيسة.

ويعطيينا الكتاب المقدس مثالاً على أهمية الطرد الكنسي في الكنيسة المحلية، وهذا من خلال كنيسة كورنثوس (كورنثوس الأولى 1:5-13). وفي هذا المقطع، يعرفنا الرسول بولس بالهدف الكتابي وراء عملية الفصل الكنسي. فسبب من الأسباب (غير موجود بوضوح في المقطع) هو الشهادة ليسوع المسيح (وكنيسته) أمام الغير مؤمنيين. فعندما أخطأ داوود مع بثشبع، كانت أحد النتائج التي يذكرها الكتاب هو التجديف على إسم الله الواحد من قبل أعداء الله (صموئيل الثانية 14:12). والسبب الثاني هو أن الخطيئة تعمل مثل الأورام السرطانية، إن وجدت وتركت، فأنها تنمو وتنتشر وتتفشى كما يتفشى العطن على قطعة من الخبز حتى يتلفها كلها (كورنثوس الأولى 6:5-7). أيضاً، يوضح الرسول بولس أن يسوع قد فدانا حتى نتخصص له وننفصل عن الخطيئة، حتى لا نتآكل روحياً (كورنثوس الأولى 7:5-8). والمسيح يرغب أن تكون عروسه، أى الكنيسة بلا دنس أو عيب (أفسس 25:5-27). فالفصل الكنسي هو أيضاً لمنفعة الشخص المعاقب على المدى الطويل. ويقول بولس في كورنثوس الأولى 5:5، أن "يسلم مثل هذا للشيطان لهلاك الجسد، لكي تخلص الروح في يوم الرب يسوع" الله قادر على إستخدام فرصة مثل هذه للعمل في قلب الشخص المخطيء وأن يأتي به للتوبة الحقيقية.  

وغالباً ما ينجح التأديب الكنسي في أن يختبر الإنسان حزن الهي وتوبة حقيقية. وعند حدوث ذلك، يمكن قبول الشخص مرة ثانية للشركة مع جماعة المؤمنيين. فنحن نجد أن الشخص المذكور في كورنثوس الأولى 5 قد تاب، وعليه فقد قام بولس بتشجيع المؤمنين بقبولة ثانية في الكنيسة (كورنثوس الثانية 5:2-8). وللأسف، فإن عند حدوث التأديب الكنسي وإن تم ذلك في المحبة وبأسلوب مناسب، غالباً ما لا يحدث إعادة الشركة ثانية ولكن ذلك لا يمنع من تحقيق الفوائد الأخرى المذكورة أعلاه.

وكل منا قد عاين سلوك طفل يفعل ما يرغب من غير أي تأديب من والديه. وهو شيء غير مسر للنظر. كما أنه أسلوب تربوي لا يعد الطفل لمواجهة المستقبل. فهذا سيعرقل أي علاقات متينة سيكونها ذلك الطفل ويعطل نجاحه في بأي شكل من الأشكال سواء إجتماعياً أو مهنياً. وبالمثل فإن التأديب الكنسي شيء غير مرغوب أو سهل ولكنه مهم جداً. فإنه أمر من الله​


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ماسبب تعدد التفسيرات الكتابية؟​

الجواب: يقول الكتاب أنه "رب واحد، إيمان واحد، معمودية واحدة" (أفسس 5:4). ويوضح هذا المقطع أهمية وحدة جسد المسيح حيث يسكننا "روح واحد" (عدد 4). وفي عدد 3 يسأل بولس أن نتحلي بالتواضع، الصبر، والمحبة – وكلها مهمة للحفاظ على الوحدة. وطبقاُ لما هو موجود في كورنثوس الأولى 10:2-13، فان الروح القدس يعلم أفكار الله (عدد 11)، والذي يعلنه (عدد 10) ويعلمه (عدد 13) للذين يسكن فيهم. وهذا النشاط يدعى التنوير.

وفي عالم مثالي، نجد أن كل مؤمن يدرس الكتاب المقدس (تيموثاوس الثانية 15:2) معتمداً على الله ومصلياً لإنارة الروح القدس. ولكننا لا نعيش في عالم مثالي. فلا يستمع كل فرد ما للروح القدس الذي في داخله. فمن المؤمنيين من يحزن الله (أفسس 30:4). قم بسؤال أي معلم – في أحسن الفصول الدراسية، تجد أن هناك من يقاوم التعلم بالرغم من كل محاولات المعلم. فواحد من أسباب كثرة التفسيرات هو عدم سماعهم للمعلم. والتالي يوضح بعض الأسباب الأخرى المتعلقة بذلك:

1. عدم الإيمان. الحقيقة أن الكثير ممن يدعون أنهم مسيحيون لم يختبروا الولادة الثانية. فهم يلقبون "بمسيحيون" ولكن لم تتغير قلوبهم. وهناك من يعلمون الكتاب ولا يؤمنون بأنه حق. ويدعون التخاطب مع الله وهم لا يؤمنون به. ومعظم التفسيرات الخاطئة تأتي من تلك المصادر. 

فأنه من المستحيل للشخص الغير مؤمن أن يقوم بتفسير الكتاب المقدس بطريقة صحيحة "لكن الإنسان الطبيعي لا يقبل ما لروح الله لأنه عنده جهالة" (كورنثوس الأولى 14:2). فالشخص الغير مخلص (الذي لا يسكن الروح القدس بداخله) لا يستطيع فهم الحق الموجود في الكتاب المقدس. ولا يحصل علي الإستنارة. وإن كان ذلك الشخص قساً أو له وظيفة كنسية.

ومثال للفوضى المتسببة من عدم الإيمان يمكننا أن نجده في يوحنا 28:12-29. حيث يصلي يسوع للآب، ويجيب الآب من السماء بصوت مسموع "أيها الآب مجد اسمك! فجاء صوت من السماء: "مجدت، وأمجد أيضاً!" فالجمع الذي كان واقفاً وسمع، قال: "قد حدث رعد!" وآخرون قالوا: "قد كلمه ملاك!". أنظر الفرق في التفسير: "رعد أو ملاك" . فالجميع سمعوا نفس الشيء – جملة مفهومة من السماء – ولكن مع هذا سمع كل فرد ما سمعه.

2. عدم التدريب. لقد حذر الرسول بطرس من الذين يسيئون ترجمة كلمة الله. وهو يرجع ذلك الى "عدم تدريبهم" و "جهلهم" (بطرس الثانية 16:3). ونجد أن تيموثاوس "اجتهد أن تقيم نفسك لله مزكى، عاملاً لا يخزى، مفصلاً كلمة الحق بالاستقامة " (تيموثاوس الثانية 15:2). فلا يوجد إختصار لتفسير الكتاب المقدس.

3. التفسير الضعيف. أرتكبت الكثير من الأخطاء لعدم تطبيق علم تفسير الكتاب. فمثلاً إقتباس جزء من المقطع يفسد المعني المقصود بالمقطع ككل. وتجاهل الإصحاح ككل أو عدم معرفة السياق التاريخي أو الثقافي للمقطع يقود الى مشاكل عديدة. 

4. عدم المعرفة الشاملة لكلمة الله. لقد كان أبولوس واعظاً لبق وقدير، ولكنه كان يعلم فقط عن معمودية يوحنا. ولم يكن يعلم عن يسوع وتقديمه للخلاص، فكانت رسالته غير كاملة. أكيلا وبرسيلا "ثم أقبل الى أفسس يهودى اسمه أبلوس، إسكندري الجنس، رجل فصيح مقتدر في الكتب. كان هذا خبيراً في طريق الرب. وكان هو حار بالروح يتكلم ويعلم بتدقيق ما يختص بالرب. عارفاً معمودية يوحنا فقط. وابتدأ هذا يجاهر في المجمع. فلما سمعه أكيلا وبرسكيلا أخذاه اليهما، وشرحا له طريق الرب بأكثر تدقيق. وإذ كان يريد أن يجتاز الى أخائية، كتب الإخوة الى التلاميذ يحضونهم أن يقبلوه. فلما جاء ساعد كثيراً بالنعمة الذين كانوا قد آمنوا، لأنه كان باشتداد يفحم اليهود جهراً، مبيناً بالكتب أن يسوع هو المسيح" (أعمال الرسل 24:18-28). وبعد ذلك قام أبولوس بالوعظ عن يسوع المسيح. فبعض الناس اليوم يحملون رسائل غير كاملة لأنهم يقوموا بالتركيز على مقاطع معينة متجاهلين المقاطع الكتابية الأخرى.

5. الأنانية والكبرياء. من المؤسف قوله أن الكثير من التفسيرات الكتابية مبنية على تجربة ومعرفة الإنسان الشخصية, بل ويراها البعض كفرصة للشهرة بتقديم وجهة نظر جديدة. أنظر وصف المعلمين الكذبة في رسالة يهوذا. 

6. عدم النضج. عندما لا ينضج المؤمنين كما ينبغي، يتأثر بذلك تعاملهم مع كلمة الله "سقيتم لبناً لا طعاماً، لأنكم لم تكونوا بعد تستطيعون، بل الآن أيضاً لا تستطيعون، لأنكم بعد جسديون. فإنه إذ فيكم حسد زخصام وإنشقاق، ألستم جسديين وتسلكون بحسب البشر؟" (كورنثوس الأولى 2:3-3). فالمؤمن الغير ناضج هو غير مؤهل "لهضم" كلمة الله. لاحظ ما يسببه ذلك في كنيستهم (عدد 4).

7. التركيز علي التقاليد بلا مبرر. تدعي بعض الكنائس بأنها تؤمن بالكتاب المقدس. ولكنهم دائماً ما يقوموا ببناء تفسيراتهم بناء على ما يروه بمنظار التقاليد. وعندما تتعارض تعاليم الكتاب مع تقاليد الكنيسة تمنح الأفضلية لتقاليد الكنيسة. مما يؤثر على سلطة كلمة الله ويمنح الأولوية لقيادة الكنيسة.

والكتاب المقدس واضح فيما يتعلق بالمباديء الرئيسية. ولا يوجد أي تساؤل عن آلوهية المسيح، أو حقيقة السماء والجحيم، والخلاص بالنعمة من خلال الإيمان. ولكننا نجد أن الكتاب ليس بنفس الوضوح في بعض الأمور الأخرى والأقل أهمية، مما يؤدي الى تعدد التفاسير. فعلى سبيل المثال، لا يوجد تعليمات واضحة في الكتاب المقدسة عن الإشتراك في مائدة الرب أو نوعية الآلات الموسيقية المستخدمة في الكنيسة. ويمكن أن يختلف المؤمنون على تفسير تلك الأمور.

ومن المهم أن نلتزم بالحرفية عندما يكون الكتاب المقدس حرفي وألا نكون عندما لا يكون. ويجب أن نتمثل الكنيسة بالكنيسة الأولى: "وكانوا يواظبون على تعليم الرسل، والشركة، وكسر الخبز والصلوات" (أعمال الرسل 42:2). فقد كان هناك وحدة في الكنيسة الأولى لأنهم تمسكوا بعقيدة الرسل. ويمكننا تحقيق الوحدة في الكنيسة اليوم إن تمسكنا بتعاليم الرسل وتجاهلنا المعتقدات الخاطئة والبدع والخرافات المتسربة الى الكنيسة اليوم.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هو تاريخ الكنيسة؟

الجواب: تاريخ الكنيسة أو المسيحية هو تاريخ الحضارة الغربية. فقد أثرت المسيحية بشكل كبير على المجتمع ككل بما في ذلك الفنون واللغة والحياة السياسة وحياة الأسرة والموسيقى وحتى طريقة التفكير الغربية تلونت بتأثير المسيحية لمدة قرنين من الزمان. ولذا فقصة الكنيسة هي قصة مهمة جداً.

*تاريخ المسيحية – بداية الكنيسة*
بدأت الكنيسة بعد 40 يوماً من قيامة المسيح (سنة 35 ميلادياً). فقد وعد يسوع بأن يبني كنيسته (متى 18:16)، وبحلول الروح القدس يوم الخمسين (أعمال الرسل 1:2-4)، بدأت الكنيسة رسمياً. ولقد استجاب ثلاثة ألاف شخص لعظة بطرس في ذلك اليوم وأختاروا أن يتبعوا المسيح. 

والأفراد الأولين كانوا يهود أو مرتدين من الديانة اليهودية، وكانت الكنيسة مركزة في أورشليم. ولذلك، فقد أعتقد البعض في البداية أن المسيحية جزء من اليهودية. ولكن ما وعظ به التلاميذ كان يختلف تماماُ عن من الجماعات اليهودية الأخرى. وقد كان المسيح المسيا اليهودي (الملك الممسوح) الذي أتى لإتمام الشريعة (متى 17:5) وليؤسس عهد جديد مبني على موته (مرقس 24:14). وهذه الرسالة، بما يتضمن الإتهام بأن اليهود قد قاموا بقتل المسيا المنتظر، أغضبت الكثير من القادة اليهود، والبعض مثل شاول الطرسوسي قرروا أن يدمروا "ذاك الطريق" (أعمال الرسل 1:9-2).

ومن المناسب أن نقول أن للمسيحية أصول في اليهودية. فقد وضعت اليهودية الأساس الذي بني عليه التعاليم الجديدة، فمن المستحيل فهم المسيحية من غير أن نكون على علم بالعهد القديم (أنظر متى والعبرانيين). فالعهد القديم يوضح أهمية المسيا، ويحتوي على تاريخ شعب المسيا ويتنبأ بقدوم المسيا. والعهد الجديد يتناول قدوم المسيا للأرض وعمله لخلاصنا من الخطيئة. ففي حياته، أتم المسيح أكثر من 300 نبؤة، مثبتاً أنه هو من تنبأ عنه العهد القديم.

*تاريخ المسيحية – نمو الكنيسة الأولى*
بعد فترة قليلة تلت يوم الخمسين، فتحت أبواب الكنيسة لغير اليهود. ولقد قام الرسول فيليب بالوعظ للسامريين (أعمال الرسل 5:8)، وآمن الكثير منهم بالمسيح. وقام الرسول بطرس بالوعظ للأمم مثل بيت كرنيليوس (أعمال الرسل 10)، وهم أيضاً قبلوا الروح القدس. والرسول بولس (المضطهد الأول للكنيسة) نشر الإنجيل في كل العالم الإغريقي والروماني، حتى الي أطراف روما نفسها (أعمال الرسل 16:28)، ومن المحتمل أنه حتى وصل الى أسبانيا.

وفي عام 70 ميلادياً، العام الذي دمرت فيه أرشليم، إكتملت كتابة العهد الجديد ووزعت على الكنائس المختلفة. ولمدة 240 عاماً، أضطهد الرومان المسيحيون عشوائياً في بعض الأحيان وكأمر من الدولة في أحيان أخرى.

وفي القرن الثاني والثالث، أصبحت قيادة الكنيسة طبقية وذلك بزيادة أعداد معتنقي المسيحية. ورفضت بعض البدع التي ظهرت في ذلك الوقت، وأتفق علي أسفار الكتاب المقدسة المعترف بها. وأشتدت وطأة الإضطهاد.

*تاريخ المسيحية – نشأة الكنيسة الرومانية*
وفي عام 312 ميلادياً، زعم الإمبراطور قسطنطين بأنه أعتنق المسيحية. وحوالي 70 عاماً بعد ذلك، وخلال حكم ثيودوس أصبحت المسيحية الدين الرسمي للإمبراطورية الرومانية. وفي عام 400 ميلادياً أصبحت كلمة روماني أومسيحي تحمل نفس المعنى. 

وبعد قسطنطين، لم يتم إضطهاد المسيحيون. وبالوقت تم إضطهاد "غير المؤمنيين" إن لم يتحولوا للمسيحية. وهذا العنف والإكراه أرغم الكثير على إعتناق المسيحية بدون إيمان حقيقي بالمسيح. ودخل هؤلاء المسيحية بتقاليدهم العتيقة وممارساتهم الخاطئة وبهذا تغير شكل الكنيسة، فأصبح هناك طقوس كثيرة ومعمار باهظ الثمن، وأيقونات عبادية، وتقديس للبشر وكثير من الأشياء التي أضيفت الى بساطة عبادة الكنيسة الأولى. وفي نفس الوقت بدأ بعض المسيحيون بالإبتعاد عن روما وأختاروا الحياة كرهبان و بدأوا بتعميد الصغار لغسل الخطيئة الأصلية.

وفي السنوات التي لحقت ذلك، عقدت المجامع الكنسية لمحاولة تحديد العقيدة الرسمية، وذلك للحد من إنتهاكات القيادة الكنسية ولتعضيد السلام مابين الجهات المتصارعة. وبضعف الإمبراطورية الرومانية، إزدادت قوة الكنيسة، ونشأت صراعات متعددة مابين كنائس الشرق والغرب. فالكنائس الغربية (اللاتينية)، ومقرها الرئيسي في روما، زعمت سلطة على الكنائس الأخرى. ودعى أسقف روما نفسه "البابا". وهذا لم يسر كنائس الشرق (اليونانية)، والتي كان مقرها في القسطنطينية. وأندلعت إنشقاقات دينية و سياسية ولغوية الى أن حدث الإنشقاق العظيم في عام 1054 ميلادياً، حيث قطعت الكنائس الرومانية الكاثوليكية كل علاقاتها مع الكنائس الأرثوذكسية الشرقية.

*تاريخ المسيحية – العصور الوسطى*
في خلال العصور الوسطى في أوروبا إستمرت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية الرومانية في تولي السلطة، وتولى الآباء إدارة كل أمور الحياة في الدولة وكأنهم ملوك. وصمت الجميع. ولكن في عام 1517 وقف راهب ألماني أسمه مارتن لوثر أمام الكنيسة الرومانية وسمعه الجميع. وتزعم مارتن لوثر حركة الإصلاح البروتستانتية.

وتعدد الإصلاحيون مثل لوثر وكلفن وزوينجلي وإختلفوا على نقاط لاهوتية معينة ولكنهم إتفقوا على سلطة الكتاب المقدس وعلى أن الخطاة يتلقون الفداء بالنعمة من خلال الإيمان بالرب يسوع المسيح وحده (أفسس 8:2-9).

ونجد أن حركة الإصلاح جردت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية من السلطة بالرغم من إستمرار كينونتها وإندلعت الكثير من الحروب بين الكنيسة البروتستانتية والكاثوليكية.

*تاريخ المسيحية – عصر التبشير*
شهدت المسيحية من عام 1790 الى 1900، إهتمام كبير بالعمل التبشيري. وبالنهضة الصناعية توفرت المصادر المالية التي من خلالها مول الأفراد المبشرين وظهر الإحتياج الشديد لنشر الإنجيل. وذهب المبشرين الى أقاصي الأرض وأسست الكنائس في كل مكان.

*تاريخ المسيحية – الكنيسة الحديثة*
أتخذت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية والكنيسة الأرثوذكسية خطوات عديدة لإصلاح علاقاتهم. والكنيسة الإنجيلية هى كنيسة مستقلة ومبنية على لاهوت الإصلاح المسيحى. وشهدت الكنيسة نشأة الحركة الخمسينية والأسقفية وكذلك شهدت نشاة الكثير من البدع.

*تاريخ المسيحية – ماذا نتعلم من تاريخنا*
إن لم نتعلم شيئاً من تاريخ الكنيسة، فلابد وأن نعترف بأهمية "سكنى المسيح فينا بغنى" (كولوسي 16:3). فكل منا مسئول عن معرفة ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس لنا وأن نتعلم منه وأن نحيا به. فعندما تنسي الكنيسة تعاليم المسيح وتتجاهل تعاليم الكتاب المقدس، تسود الفوضى.

هناك الكثير من الكنائس اليوم، ولكن هناك كتاب مقدس واحد. "أيها الأحباء، إذ كنت أصنع كل الجهد لأكتب اليكم عن الخلاص المشترك، اضطررت أن أكتب اليكم واعظاً أن تجتهدوا لأجل الإيمان المسلم مرة للقديسين" (يهوذا 3). ياليتنا نحرص على حفظ هذا الإيمان وأن ننقله من غير تغيير. وياليت الرب يستمر في تحقيق وعده ببناء كنيسته.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ماذا يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس عن نمو الكنيسة؟

الجواب: بالرغم من أن الكتاب المقدس لا يتناول على وجه التحديد نمو الكنيسة، ولكن مبدأ نمو الكنيسة مترتب على مفهوم قول المسيح "أنت بطرس، وعلى هذه الصخرة أبني كنيستي، وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها"(متى 18:16). ويؤكد لنا بولس أن الكنيسة مؤسسة على المسيح (كورنثوس الأولى 11:3). فالمسيح هو رأس الكنيسة (أفسس 18:1-23) وحياة الكنيسة (يوحنا 10:10). وبالرغم من قولنا هذا، فلابد وأن نتذكر أن "النمو" هو تعبير نسبي. وهناك أنواع مختلفة للنمو، وبعض هذه الأنواع لايمت للأعداد بصلة.

فيمكن أن تكون الكنيسة حية ونامية، وإن لم يتغير عدد أعضائها. فإن كان أعضاء الكنيسة ينموا في النعمة ومعرفة يسوع المسيح، مسلمين أمور حياتهم لإرادته، سواء بصورة فردية أو كجماعة، فهذا يعكس نمو حقيقي للكنيسة. وفي نفس الوقت، يمكن أن تضيف الكنيسة برامج جديدة أسبوعياً، وينضم أعداد كبيرة من الناس وأن تكون ميتة روحياً.

وأي نوع من النمو يتبع نمطاً معتاد. فكنمو أي كائن، يوجد في الكنيسة المحلية الذين يقومون بزرع الحبوب (المبشرين)، والذين يقومون بإروائها (الراعي/أو المعلم)، وآخرين يستخدمون مواهبهم الروحية لمساعدة الكنيسة المحلية على النمو الروحي. ولكن لاحظ أن الله هو الذي يزيد (كورنثوس الأولى 7:3). والذين يزرعون والذين يروون سيجازون عن أعمالهم (كورنثوس الأولى 8:3). 

ويجب أن يكون هناك توازن بين زرع وإرواء الكنيسة المحلية حتى تنمو، وهذا يعني أنه يجب على أعضاء الكنيسة الحية أن يعلموا مواهبهم فيكون عاملين بوفاق كجزء من جسد المسيح. فإن تمت الزراعة والإرواء بغير موازنة، لن تزدهر الكنيسة وتحقق قصد الله. ومن المهم أن يكون هناك إعتماد يومي وطاعة للروح القدس حتى يمكن لروحه القدوس أن يسكن في الذين يقوموا بالزراعة والإرواء حتي يكثر عمل الله.

وآخيراُ يمكننا أن نجد وصف الكنيسة الحية والنامية في سفر أعمال الرسل 42:2-47، حيث يخبرنا أن المؤمنيين "كانوا يواظبون على تعليم الرسل، والشركة، وكسر الخبز، والصلوات. وصار خوف في كل نفس. وكانت عجائب وآيات كثيرة تجرى على أيدي الرسل. وجميع الذين آمنوا كانوا معاً، وكان عندهم كل شيء مشتركاً. والأملاك والمقتنيات كانوا يبيعونها ويقسمونها بين الجميع، كما يكون لكل واحد إحتياج. وكانوا كل يوم يواظبون في الهيكل بنفس واحدة. وإذ هم يكسرون الخبز في البيوت، كانوا يتناولون الطعام بابتهاج وبساطة قلب. مسبحين الله، ولهم نعمة لدى جميع الشعب. وكان الرب كل يوم يضم الى الكنيسة الذين يخلصون". ثم يقول أن كل واحد كان يخدم الآخر، ويقوم المؤمنين بتعليم الذين يبغون معرفة الرب. فعندما تحدث تلك الأشياء، ستختبر الكنيسة النمو الروحي، وإن صاحب ذلك زيادة في الأعداد أم لا.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هو المعني بتعبير "بعل إمرأة واحدة" في تيموثاوس الأولى 2:3؟ هل يمكن لرجل مطلق أن يخدم كقس أو شيخ أو شماس؟

الجواب: هناك ثلاثة تفسيرات محتملة لتعبير "بعل إمرأة واحدة" الموجود في تيموثاوس الأولى 2:3. (1) ربما يشير ببساطة الى أن تعدد الأزواج يمنع أن يكون الشخص شيخ أو قس. وهذه هى الترجمة الحرفية للمقطع، بالرغم من أن تعدد الأزواج كان شيء نادر في وقت بولس. (2) وربما يشير الى أن القس أو الشيخ لابد وأن يكون مخلصاً لزوجته. فهو يركز على النقاء الأخلاقي وليس الحالة الإجتماعية. (3) ويمكن تفسير العبارة بأنه إن أراد شخصاً أن يصبح قساً أو شيخاً أو شماساً فلابد وأن يكون متزوجاً مرة واحدة فقط، فيما عدا في حالة كونه أرملاً.

ونجد أن التفسير الثاني والثالث هم الأكثر شيوعاً اليوم. وأني أميل الى التفسير الثاني حيث أن الكتاب لا يسمح بالطلاق إلا لظروف خاصة جداً (متى 19:9 وكورنثوس الأولى 12:7-16). ومن المهم التفرقة بين الشخص المطلق قبل الإيمان أو بعد الإيمان. فلا أعتقد أنه يجب استبعاد شخص ما من الخدمة في الكنيسة بناء على أفعال قام بها قبل الإيمان. وبالرغم من أني لا أعتقد أن تيموثاوس الأولى 2:3 يستبعد رجل مطلق أو متزوج للمرة الثانية من الخدمة كشيخ في الكنيسة ولكن هناك أمور أخرى يجب وأن تؤخذ في الإعتبار.

من أهم المؤهلات هو أن يكون القس/الشيخ/أو الشماس "فوق الشبهات" (تيموثاوس الأولى 2:3). إذ أنه يجب وأن يكون الشخص قدوة لمن حوله وأن يمثل المسيح في تصرفاته وقيادته. وإن كان الطلاق أو الزواج للمرة الثانية يعرقل خدمته، فربما يكون من الأفضل ألا يتخذ وظيفة كنسية. ولكن من المهم أن نتذكر أنه وإن كان الشخص غير مؤهل لأن يكون قساً أو شيخاً فهذا لا يعني أنه عضو غير هام في جسد المسيح. فكل مسيحي له مواهب روحية (كورنثوس الأولى 4:12-7) وهو مدعو لبناء المؤمنين الآخرين بهذه المواهب (كورنثوس الأولى 7:12). فالشخص الغير مؤهل أن يكون قساً أو شيخاً أو شماساً، يمكنه التعليم أو الوعظ أو الصلاة أو العبادة ومازال يلعب دوراً هاماً في الكنيسة.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هو الأسلوب الصحيح للتعميد؟

الجواب: الإجابة البسيطة لهذا التساؤل يمكننا أن نجدها في معنى كلمة "تعميد" والتي تأتي من المعنى اليوناني "التغطيس في الماء". ولذا فإن الرش مناقض للكلمة. فالمعمودية هي تغطيس شخص ما تحت الماء.

والمعمودية تمثل توحد الشخص مع موت المسيح، ودفنه، وقيامته. "أم تجهلون أننا كل من اعتمد ليسوع المسيح اعتمدنا لموته، فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت، حتى كما أقيم المسيح من الأموات، بمجد الآب، هكذا نسلك نحن أيضاً في جدة الحياة" (رومية 3:6-4). فصورة التغطيس تحت الماء يمثل الدفن مع المسيح. والخروج من الماء يمثل قيامة المسيح. وهي الطريقة الوحيدة التي تصور موتنا وقيامتنا مع المسيح. وأتت فكرة الرش بالماء من معمودية الأطفال وهى فكرة غير كتابية. للحصول على معلومات أكثر عن معمودية الأطفال، أنظر "ماذا يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس عن معمودية الأطفال؟"

بالرغم من أن المعمودية بالتغطيس هي الأسلوب الذي يتفق مع تعاليم الكتاب المقدس، ولكنه ليس متطلب للخلاص (كما يعتقد البعض). بل هو يمثل الخضوع لأمر الكتاب "توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح لغفران الخطايا، فتقبلوا عطية الروح القدس" (أعمال الرسل 38:2). والذين يؤمنون بفكرة "تجديد المعمودية"، قد فشلوا في فهم أن "التوبة" هى الجزء الهام للخلاص، وليس الفعل الدال عن التوبة للعالم.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل يأمر الله المسيحيين بحفظ السبت؟

الجواب: في كولوسي 16:2-17، يعلن الرسول بولس "فلا يحكم عليكم أحد في أكل أو شرب أو من جهة عيد أو هلال أو سبت، التي هى ظل الامور العتيدة، وأما الجسد فللمسيح" وبالمثل نجد في رومية 5:14 يقول "واحد يعتبر يوماً دون يوم، وآخر يعتبر كل يوم. فليتيقن كل واحد في عقله". والكتاب بذلك يوضح لنا، أن حفظ السبت هو حرية روحية، وليس أمر من الله. بل ويوصينا الله ألا نحكم على بعضنا البعض إن إخترنا ممارسة حفظ السبت أم لا. فلذلك هو أمر شخصي ينبع من إقتناع الشخص المسيحي.

ونجد في الأجزاء الأولى من سفر أعمال الرسل، أن المسيحيون الأوائل كانوا من اليهود. وعند بدء قبول الأمم هبة الخلاص من خلال إيمانهم بيسوع المسيح، تحير اليهود، أي أجزاء من شريعة موسى يجب تقديمها للأمم لإتباعها؟ فتجمع الرسل وناقشوا تلك الموضوعات في مجمع أورشليم (أعمال الرسل أصحاح 15). وكان القرار أن "لذلك أنا أرى أن لا يثقل على الراجعين الى الله من الأمم، بل يرسل إليهم أن يمتنعوا عن نجاسات الأصنام، والزنا والمخنوق والدم" (أعمال الرسل 19:15-20). فحفظ السبت لم يكن من الوصايا التي قرر الرسل أنها من المهم أن يتبعها المؤمنون الأممين. ومن غير المعقول أن يتجاهل الرسل وصية هامة إن كان أمر الله هو أن نتبعها.

وخطأ شائع يرتكب عند الحديث عن حفظ السبت هو أن السبت كان يوم العبادة. فبعض الطوائف (مثل الأدفنتست) تتطلب أن تعقد خدماتها يوم السبت. وليس هذا هو المقصود بوصية حفظ السبت. بل المقصود هو عدم القيام بالأعمال في ذلك اليوم (خروج 8:20-11). فلا يوجد أي مقطع كتابي يرشدنا الى إقامة العبادة في ذلك اليوم. نعم يعبد اليهود يوم السبت ولكن هذه ليست الوصية. ففي سفر أعمال الرسل كلما يشير الى إجتماع يوم السبت فأنه يشير الى تجمع يهودي وليس مسيحي.

متى كان يجتمع المسيحيون الأوائل؟ أعمال الرسل 46:2-47 يعطينا الإجابة، "وكانوا كل يوم يواظبون في الهيكل بنفس واحدة. وإذ هم يكسرون الخبز في البيوت، كانوا يتناولون الطعام بإبتهاج وبساطة قلب. مسبحين الله، ولهم نعمة لدى جميع الشعب. وكان الرب كل يوم يضم إلى الكنيسة الذين يخلصون". إن كان هناك يوم يجتمع فيه المسيحيون، فهو عادة أول أيام الأسبوع (الأحد بالنسبة لنا) وليس السبت (أعمال الرسل 7:20 وكورنثوس الأولى 2:16). وإحتفاءاً بقيامة المسيح يوم الأحد، قرر المسيحيون الأوائل حفظ يوم الأحد للعبادة وتمجيد للرب يسوع المسيح.

هل هناك أي خطأ في أن نعبد الرب يوم السبت؟ كلا بالطبع. فينبغي علينا أن نعبد الله كل يوم وليس فقط يوم السبت والأحد! ومعظم الكنائس اليوم تعقد خدماتها يومي السبت والأحد. هناك حرية في المسيح (رومية 21:8 وكورنثوس 17:3 وغلاطية 1:5). هل ينبغي أن يمارس المسيحيون اليوم حفظ السبت؟ وألا يقوموا بالعمل في ذلك اليوم. فإن كان المسيحي يريد أن يفعل ذلك فلم لا (رومية 5:14). ولكن إن حفظ الإنسان السبت فلا يجب أن يحاكم أخيه الذي لا يحفظ السبت (كولوسي 16:2). والذين لا يحفظوا السبت يجب وألا يكونوا عثرة لغيرهم (كورنثوس الأولى 9:8). غلاطية 13:5-15 يلخص هذا الموضوع: "لأن الذين يختتون هم لا يحفظون الناموس، بل يريدون أن تختتنوا أنتم لكى يفتخروا في جسدكم. وأما من جهتي، فحاشا لي أن أفتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح، الذي به قد صلب العالم لي وأنا للعالم. لأنه في المسيح يسوع ليس الختان ينفع شيئاً ولا الغرلة، بل الخليقة الجديدة".​


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هو الفرق بين الكنيسة المحلية والعالمية؟

الجواب: لفهم الفرق ما بين الكنيسة المحلية والكنيسة العالمية، لابد وأن يفهم المرء تعريف كل منها. الكنيسة المحلية هى جماعة من المؤمنين بيسوع المسيح تتقابل في مكان معين بصورة دائمة. بينما تمثل الكنيسة العالمية كل المؤمنين بيسوع المسيح في جميع أنحاء العالم. وتأتي كلمة كنيسة من أصل كلمتين. الأولى تعبر عن التجمع (تسالونيكي الأولى 14:2 وتسالونيكي الثانية 1:1). والكلمة الثانية تعبر عن أن الله يطهر ويفدي المؤمنيين "المدعوين" وعندما نجد كلمة الكنيسة في الكتاب المقدس، فهى عادة ما تشير الى "أتباع المسيح". والكلمة اليونانية "كنيسة" موجودة مرتين فقط في العهد الجديد (كورنثوس الأولى 20:11 ورؤيا يوحنا 10:1).

فالكنيسة المحلية هى جماعة محلية من الذين يعترفون بإيمانهم وولائهم للمسيح. ونرى أن الكلمة اليونانية المستخدمة غالباً ما تشير للجماعة المحلية (تسالونيكي الأولى 1:1 وكورنثوس الأولى 17:4 وكورنثوس الثانية 8:11). وهذا لا يعني كنيسة بعينها بل الكنيسة المحلية الموجودة في الكثير من الأماكن والمدن.

والكنيسة العالمية هي أسم يطلق على الكنيسة في كل مكان. وفي هذه الحالة كلمة الكنيسة لا تشير الى الجماعة بل الجماعات الكثيرة التي تكون الكنيسة العالمية. فالكنيسة هي كنيسة وإن كانت لا تعقد إجتماعات رسمية. وفي سفر الأعمال الأصحاح 8 وعدد 3 ، نرى أن الكنيسة يمكن أن يتم عقدها حتى في المنازل. وعند إختبار المقطع الكتابى الموجود في أعمال الرسل 31:9 نجد أن الكنيسة العالمية مشار اليها بصورة المفرد. ويصف البعض الكنيسة العالمية بالكنيسة الغير مرئية ولكن يجب علينا توخي الحذر عند فعل ذلك. فالكنيسة في الكتاب المقدس لا تصف بأنها غير مرئية ويجب ألا تكون كذلك. وبعض المقاطع التي تتناول الكنيسة العالمية يمكننا أن نجدها في (كورنثوس الأولى 28:12 و9:15 و متى 18:16 وأفسس 22:1-23 وكولوسي 18:1).​


----------



## kalimooo (4 يوليو 2011)

موضوع قيم جدا صن شاين

شكرا لمجهودك الرب يباركك


----------



## soso a (4 يوليو 2011)

موضوع رائع 

ومفيد جداااا 

الرب يعوض تعبك ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 يوليو 2011)

لم اجد مكان ابنى فيه كنيسة لذا بنيت كنيستى داخل قلبى


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع قيم جدا صن شاين
> 
> شكرا لمجهودك الرب يباركك


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

soso a قال:


> موضوع رائع​
> 
> ومفيد جداااا ​
> الرب يعوض تعبك ​


 






الرب يبارك حياتك سوسوووو


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> لم اجد مكان ابنى فيه كنيسة لذا بنيت كنيستى داخل قلبى


----------

